

The Rediscovered Proof of Fermat's Last Theorem [pdf] - elnn
http://www.princeton.edu/~aloo/fermat

======
jloughry
The link is broken, but
[http://www.princeton.edu/~aloo/fermat.pdf](http://www.princeton.edu/~aloo/fermat.pdf)
works.

------
alexnewman
April annoy

------
andymoe
Worth a read for sure...

------
cbd1984
April Fool!

